# Help! Both my HR31's have gray screen



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Hr34 one Hr20-700 and two Hr31 clients. All was working fine until last night. Both Hr31's have "gray screen". The Hr20 and Hr34 is working fine. I tried unplugging the clients and I turned off power saving on all units. Still no picture, I can access the menu but that's it, only gray screen. 

My Genie is hardwired, ethernet connected straight to the Hr34 box no cck. The tech on the phone told me that is what the problem is and says i need the wireless bridge cck to work properly. I do not think that is correct, form what I've read on this forum. Besides whole home was working great up until now.

What should I do? Schedule a tech to come out or is there a fix I can do from my end?

Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Start with a menu reset on the HR34, this may help the C31s reconnect with the HR34.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Start with a menu reset on the HR34, this may help the C31s reconnect with the HR34.


Scott, Just now did the menu reset on HR34 and it corrected teh problem. No gray screens.

Do you have any ideas what causes this problem? Is this going to be an ongoing problem?

Is the best connection the way I have it setup? With the ethernet hardwired straight to the HR34. The tech on the phone insist that it will cause problems and that I should not connect the ethernet cable direct from my wireless router to the Hr34. I trust your answer more then the CSR.
Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You can use the Ethernet on the HR34 as a CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) to hook your system to the Internet however that has nothing to do with how the C31's connect to your HR34. The C31's connect via your DECA setup.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You can use the Ethernet on the HR34 as a CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) to hook your system to the Internet however that has nothing to do with how the C31's connect to your HR34. The C31's connect via your DECA setup.


Correct, my HR34 has been the bridge to the internet since day 1.

As to what causes this I don't know for sure but each FW update they get better and better.

I'm glad it worked for you!!


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

grey screen = reset genie

Unfortunetly this is causing many phone calls and service call setups for no reason.

This crap is really annoying me, i have to educate customers that there brand new system will quit working all the time and they need to reset the genie. 

It would be nice to have working systems for once.....

Im now getting service calls built for bad genies......which are ending up just being that they are now slow that they have the HD gui, and the guilde doesnt smoothly scroll like a hr24 does.

TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> You can use the Ethernet on the HR34 as a CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) to hook your system to the Internet however that has nothing to do with how the C31's connect to your HR34. The C31's connect via your DECA setup.


Bingo. 


Jodean said:


> It would be nice to have working systems for once.....


...and yet....there are a number of us with working HR34 and C31 units that don't seem to have the problems you indicate.

No doubt further firmware updates are needed to get out remaining kinks, and they're likely pending. Still...with an entire weekend of using both units most of 3 consecutive days...no need to reboot was required.


----------

